# Tethering



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Sounds like a candidate for the Ruff Love program, also known as NILF program (Nothing In Life is Free). 

I used tethering with my standard poodle, as in, I tethered him to me.

Pro:
*you have control of the dog's reinforcement
*you always know what he's up to
*he develops a certain dependence on you and becomes more alert to your actions

Cons:
*he's underfoot a bit, difficult if you're moving around
*more work on your part

If you're talking about tethering as is, tethered to something besides yourself, then I think I'd use a crate instead. 




But yeah, either way I think you need to take control of the whole couch situation. It's not bad, but you want to be the one who determines if he can get on the couch or not.

Just some thoughts!

--Q


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Quossum said:


> I tethered him to me.


My guys want to be with me. The only time I tether them is when I'm outside for any length of time. So they can be there too. That seems to keep them happy, and visible . . . . if I have to correct any behaviour!


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Quossum said:


> I used tethering with my standard poodle, as in, I tethered him to me.


LOL I realized after I posted that I should probably just hold onto the leash if i'm just sitting here. So I did that.

That made it easier for me to see when he wanted on the couch and ask him to sit, then let him up. It was funny, because once he realized he had to DO something for it, he stopped asking or trying all together. He gave up hahaha! He eventually earned his place on the couch at the very end.

Basically, tethering him is keeping him on a leash, right? It definitely confuses him because he is used to running around and grabbing whatever toy and chewing it and throwing it about. Now he has to sit there, or come with me. I still gave him things to occupy himself and played with him and made him do things (sit, down, stay, etc.). But I can tell he doesn't enjoy the lack of freedom. Or so it seems, since there is plenty of grumbling and exasperated sighing/whining.

Yeah, he's in for some tough love :nono:


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Countryboy said:


> My guys want to be with me. The only time I tether them is when I'm outside for any length of time. So they can be there too. That seems to keep them happy, and visible . . . . if I have to correct any behaviour!


I tie mine to a long lead attatched to a tree in the center of the yard when I'm out there, too. I think he likes it when the weather is nice. Right now it's 105 F outside so that's a no-go for now, but sometimes in the evenings before a storm it's great out there. Mornings and evenings are great for fetch and chase too. He doesn't really get into trouble when he's outside. I don't mind if he digs or chews sticks. He never digs for very long and only tiny holes that I can fill in with my foot.

I honestly don't like to keep him on a leash inside because I want to teach him to listen to me without it, but perhaps I'm going to have to and then slowly let him back off the leash over the course of some time. It just tears me up that he isn't able to run about and play.. I mean, he is a puppy. But perhaps he will enjoy off-leash time much more after all this.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> My guys want to be with me....


Mine want to be with me, too. But with tethering, you can keep an eye on them and make sure they're not getting into mischief. With pups especially, even the most devoted youngster is going to wander away from your side eventually. It's not something I'd do with a full-grown dog (except maybe one just joining the family), and there are ways to achieve the same ends without tethering (like crating), but it is a tool in the training tool box.

--Q


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Two critical pieces of training for me are crate and tethering. 

Tethering is not just for pups but also adult dogs that may have some specific behavior issues.

Tethering is teaching the dogs boundaries. There is nothing negative about it unless negative enforcement is applied.

I have used tethering as a recommendation from highly qualified trainers and breeders. It works if done correctly. 

Tie the dog to you but allow plenty of line for the dog to do some roaming. Example with potty training. If the dog is tethered he is right there with you when you see the signs and can immediately take the dog outside. If you tether this can cut your potty training time in half.

Chewing - again enough line to roam so you can be right there to observe when he tries to chew, your are able to pop the line, or go remove the chew object and replace with toys that can be played with.

Doorbell rings - dog barks and attempts to jump on people. You have the dog there, pull the line and correct the barking and apply sit.

Teaching come using the line to tug/pull the dog to you.

Just a few examples

Tethering is an excellent tool to use to properly train a dog from bad behaviors and manners. 

I will have my new pup in a few weeks and he will be tethered to me most of the time when not crated.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Thethering to me has worked but whenever I tried to tether on a long line in the yard it was disaster. He chews on the line (even with bitter apple) and gets tangled, then panics and makes a big mess of it all. Is there any way to prevent that?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

CurlyDog said:


> He chews on the line (even with bitter apple) and gets tangled, then panics and makes a big mess of it all. Is there any way to prevent that?


I put my guy on a retractable leash with the handle hooked over one of those screw-in dog spikes. He can pull it out, or it will reel any slack back in. It tends to lessen tangling. 

And I can move the spike to the sun or shade . . whatever we need.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I do not tie my dogs out or to anything unless we are at agility and then I use their standard leash. Fortunately at home I have a privacy fence.

Here's a cheap tip to using a long line to tether. Go to walmart in the pet collar section and they have wire lines with hooks on each end. They have a plastic protectant (green) around the wire and its VERY hard for the dog to chew through these. We used this on Olie in the yard and in the house from time to time and it worked great. It cost $3.00.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Olie, good advice, thank you! Sounds like I'm getting a longer leash so I can get more chances to correct all the things you said: chewing, jumping. Potty is pretty good, he's about 80 percent trained. He will usually come to me and make a fuss, press his paws all over my feet and stare at me, sometimes do a dance LOL

He totally loves me, it's not like he doesn't like to be near me but he certainly wanders or gets bold or curious and of course the Poodle would come up with the naughtiest things to do!

Thanks everybody, for your input! Any suggested long leads?


----------

